# Sticky  Vinotemp 101



## Munkey

This thread is an attempt to consolidate a bunch of Vinotemp (VT) information into one thread. It's not completely comprehensive, but I just read through more than 10 pages of threads to see what gets asked over and over and if there were a variety of solutions. Hopefully this will be a good resource. Some is my opinion. Other things have been culled from specific posts (credited where quoted verbatim). I'd like to thank each person that posted questions or answers in the previous VT threads. BTW - I take no responsibility for attempts to modify a VT. If you do so, you do so at your own risk.

*Why get a VinoTemp 28-Bottle VT?*

Like a cooler, it's a sealed environment. (minus the drain - see below). For those in areas with temp fluctuations or hot environments, it adds the benefit of cooling the unit as well. Uses a thermoelectric element, which is better for cigars than say a mini-bar fridge with a compressor, which will pull the moisture from your cigars. It's better looking than a cooler (and only slightly more expensive), but not nearly as good looking as an Aristocrat (and much cheaper).

*How much does it cost?*

VT - $150-200 at Target 
Beads - $30-50
Fan - $5
Shelves - $10 per shelf
Cedar trays - $10-20 per tray
Hygrometer - $20
Cigars - Up to your credit limit

*Ewwww, it smells like plastic. What do I do?* You can give it a washing with a mild soap or baking soda, but I let mine air out for 2 days (unplugged of course) and started putting boxes in. Within 3 days, it smelled just like a humi should.

*Pix of drainage collection*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1511026&postcount=30
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3291/2352363802_f2e84ae1b3_o.jpg

*Why add shelving?* Looks/utility, Humidor Smell, Control moisture.
VT shelving is made to hold bottles, not cigar boxes or trays.

Source: Woodcraft.com

4"x36"x3/8" will make two shelves (on one level) Some Gorillas use 3 per level. Personally, I like the idea of more air-flow so 2 is sufficient. You will worry less about box placement as well since there are more gaps. Or if you have a router, you can do what Fortunate Son did. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=16951&d=1203308514

I've also read posts that say ¼ inch is sufficient to hold boxes without bending.

*Do I need additional Cedar?* No, the boxes and trays you put in will be sufficient. If you are just starting a collection, your B&M will be happy to provide you 10 empty boxes to fill it up. (Just don't ask Ron1YY - LMAO)

*Remove the Vinotemp logo* - 120-180 seconds of heat with a hairdryer to the front loosens the adhesive enough to pry it off carefully with your fingers. Goo Gone to remove the remaining residue.

*Why use a fan?* Even when turned on the fan in the VT only runs when the unit runs, in winter, it's unlikely that you'll have enough air circulation.

Oust or other kind of fan: Some use Hydra fans or computer fans. The majority of VT set-ups use Oust fans (although they are getting harder to find). Remove the cover for more air-flow if you use an Oust. Bobarian says: The covers unscrew, and the case splits in half. The fans will push more air this way. Use a rubber band to hold the battery in place.

I'm planning to use a 120 MM computer fan that is rated 42 CFM (Oust is 1-2 CFM). I'm adding a timer to run it at certain times of day.

*I want to run a computer fan but don't know how to power it without a computer?*

BXT AC to 12V DC with 4-pin Molex Power Supply (Genuine UL Rated)

BXT-ACDC-MOLEX for 12.95 @ buyextras.com http://www.buyextras.com/bxtactodcpos.html

Note: you can buy a Molex 4-pin splitter and run two fans off one power supply if you desire two.

*Active or passive humidification?* 1.5-2 pounds of beads spread throughout the unit suffice. No need for an active system. However, some users swear by Cigar Oasis systems.

*What RH beads are best?* Personal preference. Based on what I see posted in the humi thread and bead threads, most Gorilla's use 65% beads.

Hydra set-up by Diesel - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135048&highlight=vinotemp

*Temp - On or off?* In a hot climate like FL, you probably want to run the VT, in milder climates the choice is yours, but you probably don't need it unless the temp in your house is high. 66 degrees is the warmest you can make the VT run. It's the setting most choose, but in extreme heat you may need to adjust to lower temps to make it work. The VT isn't highly rated for making low temps for wine, but 66 degrees is fine for cigars. Note: the VT does not warm, so if you have a cold environment (say 32 degree garage), the unit will not warm your cigars to 66.

*To plug the drain or not?* I haven't plugged the drain on mine, and haven't noticed a huge loss in humidity. It's a personal preference. If you live in a very humid area, odds are you are going to want to plug the drain and rig a system to catch the moisture from the unit. Some people recycle this into their beads, but I prefer to only add distilled water to my beads.

If you plug, use a odor free silicone or cover it with tape. Jkorp reported his plugged drain catches about 1/8" of water in a Cool Wh!p container each week in the summer.

*Where is the drain?* On the floor of the VT if you look in the middle about 3/4 of the way to the back.

*My VT wobbles, what can I do?* The feet are adjustable.

*I want to put some trays for singles in my VT, where should they go?* Put them in the top or bottom of the unit. Placing them in front of the built in fan is potentially dangerous to your cigars as the constant air flow could dry your sticks out.

*Will a VT stop the dreaded Beetle infestation?* No. I'm not getting into a freeze vs. no freeze debate, there are other threads for that. You probably reduce Beetle Risk with a VT, but you'll find people that report Beetles at less than 70 degrees.

*Can I run cables through the drain?* Yes, several Gorillas have successfully done this. It's labor intensive since the drain is 'S' shaped. Also may require cutting the wires and re-attaching. Chewie says: I completely removed the drain assembly, which is very easy. Simply flip the fridge onto the front glass <lay a towel down first!> and use a wrench to remove the plastic hex nut holding the drain in place on the bottom rear. Then turn the fridge to the correct position, and use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull the drain assembly out. And just like ljh824, I used a drill bit to widen the hole a VERY slight amount. Finally, I used black caulk (looked better than the clear I originally used first) to make a very clean seal on both ends. Took about 20 minutes total.

Note: if you run wires through the drain, you probably want to build a drain catch.

*Can I just put boxes on the floor of the VT?* No, several gorillas have lost boxes of cigars after condensation built up and soaked the boxes. Also, the low first shelf offers a great place to keep your beads below.
*
How many cigars can I fit in a VT?* barbourjay says: I have a hydra unit and about a pound and a half of beads. It's also completely full with close to 20 boxes and 3 singles trays.

Personally, I can't fit that many, but I'm due for a cigar tetris match next weekend. Hehe


----------



## Zoomschwortz

Great thread!


----------



## Darrell

Oh men with yellow names, can we get a sticky?

Please?


----------



## jkorp

Well done!


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Oh men with yellow names, can we get a sticky?
> 
> Please?


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Great work to consolidate all of the assorted posts.:tu


----------



## CHRONO14

Good job. Thank you for consolidating everything. I've tried wading through all the various posts and it is a daunting task. Finally just said screw it and bought an aristocrat. I'm lazy I know


----------



## Fortunate_Son

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: Great work to consolidate all of the assorted posts.:tu


Very well done, and much needed. :tu This one rates a sticky for sure.


----------



## Razorhog

AWESOME! Thank you so much! RG bump coming your way!
Might want to add that the planks for the shelves should be 15 1/8".


----------



## longash

Excellent thread! When I get my Vinotemp, this thread will be my first stop for I'm sure that I would have forgotten everything that I've read here by then.:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Darrell said:


> Oh men with yellow names, can we get a sticky?
> 
> Please?


Yes, Please....


----------



## gnukfu

This is an excellent post!! Thanks!


----------



## jonny0783

Munkey said:


> *Do I need additional Cedar?* No, the boxes and trays you put in will be sufficient. If you are just starting a collection, your B&M will be happy to provide you 10 empty boxes to fill it up. (Just don't ask Ron1YY - LMAO)
> 
> *For those of you who might not know what hes talking about here ya go:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon:ss


----------



## Fortunate_Son

Something I'd like to add that hasn't been mentioned yet - these stack very nicely.

The design of the bottom hinge is such that it fits perfectly over a top hinge's plastic cover once you remove the little foot that's screwed in there. This positions the top unit correctly and keeps it from sliding around.

Now to fill that bottom unit :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

Mods, a good "sticky-worthy" thread here:tu


----------



## tfar

Dave, that looks very impressive. Good tip, too. Did you make those nice diagonally slotted shelves yourself? That is the optimal shelf, I think.

Munkey, great post. I support the sticky motion!

Till


----------



## ForestPuma

Great thread and definitely worth a sticky. RG coming your way.


----------



## Fortunate_Son

tfar said:


> Dave, that looks very impressive. Good tip, too. Did you make those nice diagonally slotted shelves yourself? That is the optimal shelf, I think.


Thanks. I like that shelf design too for the combination of strength, ventilation, and appearance.

I made them with a 3/4" plunge cutting router bit. It was a PITA and I messed up a couple boards along the way but I think it was worth the trouble.


----------



## ljh824

Great Sticky!!!


----------



## Costa

Munkey rules! Great job!


----------



## rnpatrick

THANKS! 

I am about to pull the trigger on such a setup and finding all this info was a PITA before you pulled it together.

This will save a lot of BOTL a lot of wasted search time.


----------



## Munkey

Costa said:


> Munkey rules! Great job!


in best Elvis impersonation... "VIVA VIAGRA!!"

*looks around perplexed. Begins beating chest like a good gorilla."

:r


----------



## Razorhog

I decided to do something with the scraps leftover from making the shelves. I had 5 pieces left (bought 5 boards which made 5 shelves) so I decided to make a small box. I am certainly no carpenter, and the pieces were not exactly square but it turned out alright. I just got a bundle of Famous Nic 3000 Torpedoes and they fit perfectly. I used small brads and nailed them together. No glue involved.


----------



## The Dakotan

Thanks for the thread, Kelcey. VERY helpful! I'm in the midst of getting my VT up and running and have used this as my guide! 

You the Munkey!


----------



## SmokinApe

Great thread, I have been wanting to get the vino but the drain plug and condensation makes me nervious...


----------



## Fortunate_Son

SmokinApe said:


> Great thread, I have been wanting to get the vino but the drain plug and condensation makes me nervious...


I think a lot depends on where you have them located. My A/C system maintains 75° and 50% RH in the house during the hot/humid months. The drains are plugged on my two vinodurs, 1.5 lbs of beads each, with interior temps maintained in the mid to upper 60's.

I have yet to see a drop of condensation inside either of them since setting them up last winter.


----------



## weak_link

Thanks for compiling this- I learned not to put my stuff directly on the floor of my new vt, thanks!


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> Thanks for compiling this- I learned not to put my stuff directly on the floor of my new vt, thanks!


Grat's bro, you have truly succumbed to the power of the Dark Side! You can place boxes on the bottom if you use extra cedar(broken boxes) to line the bottom. What little moisture that will accumulate out here on the WC should be absorbed by the cedar. This my not work in areas that have higher humidity. :2


----------



## Steeler2

Fortunate_Son said:


> I think a lot depends on where you have them located. My A/C system maintains 75° and 50% RH in the house during the hot/humid months. The drains are plugged on my two vinodurs, 1.5 lbs of beads each, with interior temps maintained in the mid to upper 60's.
> 
> I have yet to see a drop of condensation inside either of them since setting them up last winter.


So, lets say you live in Phoenix AZ and the RH is much less than 50% (say 15-20% in the spring/early summer because your A/C unit runs dam near continuous.) You keep the house between 76 and 78. Is the humidity created inside the VT going to create condensation easier in a more humid exterior climate or a dry one? And, is the higher exterior temp going to cause the humidity to accumulate easier because it's running more? 
(sorry about the newb question)

I'm with SmokinApe in that I am not sure about closing off the drain...

"to close or not to close, that is the question..."

Thanks...


----------



## bobarian

Steeler2 said:


> So, lets say you live in Phoenix AZ and the RH is much less than 50% (say 15-20% in the spring/early summer because your A/C unit runs dam near continuous.) You keep the house between 76 and 78. Is the humidity created inside the VT going to create condensation easier in a more humid exterior climate or a dry one? And, is the higher exterior temp going to cause the humidity to accumulate easier because it's running more?
> (sorry about the newb question)
> 
> I'm with SmokinApe in that I am not sure about closing off the drain...
> 
> "to close or not to close, that is the question..."
> 
> Thanks...


Fairly low humidity here. Plugged my drain with no condensation so far. Beads are working great. :2


----------



## rack04

Steeler2 said:


> So, lets say you live in Phoenix AZ and the RH is much less than 50% (say 15-20% in the spring/early summer because your A/C unit runs dam near continuous.) You keep the house between 76 and 78. Is the humidity created inside the VT going to create condensation easier in a more humid exterior climate or a dry one? And, is the higher exterior temp going to cause the humidity to accumulate easier because it's running more?
> (sorry about the newb question)
> 
> I'm with SmokinApe in that I am not sure about closing off the drain...
> 
> "to close or not to close, that is the question..."
> 
> Thanks...


Beware according to the manufacturer the maximum ambient temp for these is 77 degrees.


----------



## King1of3

rack04 said:


> Beware according to the manufacturer the maximum ambient temp for these is 77 degrees.


When you say the ambient temp is 77 degrees max, how does that translate into what effects I would see if the temp in the house got higher than that? Looking to build one, but looking for pros and cons before I buy.


----------



## pbrennan10

If i push mine flush against the wall it seems to do worse with maintaining temperature. Has anyone else experienced this?

The cooling device looks like a simple heatsink operation, i wonder how often it should be cleaned?


----------



## NCRadioMan

pbrennan10 said:


> If i push mine flush against the wall it seems to do worse with maintaining temperature. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> The cooling device looks like a simple heatsink operation, i wonder how often it should be cleaned?


The heat isn't able to escape so easily so performance is affected so it shouldn't be flush against anything. You should, at least, get a can of compressed air and blow it out once each month. I don't have a Vino but this is what I do with my water cooler. If I don't, performance is affected the same way.

:2


----------



## pbrennan10

NCRadioMan said:


> The heat isn't able to escape so easily so performance is affected so it shouldn't be flush against anything. You should, at least, get a can of compressed air and blow it out once each month. I don't have a Vino but this is what I do with my water cooler. If I don't, performance is affected the same way.
> 
> :2


The vinotemps have a nice spacious vented box on the back.
I'm sure it has some effect as i've moved it off the wall and it's cooled down 2 degrees.
However it's still at 69 and i'm wondering if i should take the time to clean it or if it just hovers a bit higher in the summertime.


----------



## Munkey

pbrennan10 said:


> The vinotemps have a nice spacious vented box on the back.
> I'm sure it has some effect as i've moved it off the wall and it's cooled down 2 degrees.
> However it's still at 69 and i'm wondering if i should take the time to clean it or if it just hovers a bit higher in the summertime.


If memory serves, it says in the 'Manual' that the unit must be 4 inches off the wall to operate properly.


----------



## pbrennan10

Munkey said:


> If memory serves, it says in the 'Manual' that the unit must be 4 inches off the wall to operate properly.


A manual reader

I've only heard myths of your kind!

Thank you sir!


----------



## zipa

King1of3 said:


> When you say the ambient temp is 77 degrees max, how does that translate into what effects I would see if the temp in the house got higher than that?


Probably means only that you aren't likely to achieve maximum cooling effect with higher ambient temps. But since you'd run it on the lowest setting anyhow for "cigar-use", that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## troutbreath

Quick question:

I have a 28 bottle vinotemp. I really don't think I will fill it with cigars -- just don't get to smoke that much. Can I use the top for cigars and the bottom for wine? I'm not going to fill it with bottles, either, I'm sure.

Thoughts?


----------



## zamco17

Heres another great link i found on the vinotemp

http://www.************.com/04/11/2007/how-to-build-a-fridgador/


----------



## jkorp

troutbreath said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I have a 28 bottle vinotemp. I really don't think I will fill it with cigars -- just don't get to smoke that much. Can I use the top for cigars and the bottom for wine? I'm not going to fill it with bottles, either, I'm sure.
> 
> Thoughts?


You can if you don't mind your wine being 60-70F.

Storing your cigars at a lower temp is not a problem either, but in my experience, RH gets hard to stabilize in the Vino when you get under 60F. If you set your Vino for lower than 60, you'll probably need to switch to active humidification, because beads and foam will not keep up with the amount of humidity getting pulled out of the air.


----------



## rizzle

jkorp said:


> *You can if you don't mind your wine being 60-70F*.
> 
> Storing your cigars at a lower temp is not a problem either, but in my experience, RH gets hard to stabilize in the Vino when you get under 60F. If you set your Vino for lower than 60, you'll probably need to switch to active humidification, because beads and foam will not keep up with the amount of humidity getting pulled out of the air.


Correct. Your whites should be put away at 54F and your reds at 60F.


----------



## jkorp

rizzle said:


> Correct. Your whites should be put away at 54F and your reds at 60F.


Yes, trying to maintain these temps in my Vino would cause it to run non-stop. That mean moisture / humidity constantly being condensed out of the air. BIG problem for ceegars.


----------



## jkorp

zipa said:


> Probably means only that you aren't likely to achieve maximum cooling effect with higher ambient temps. But since you'd run it on the lowest setting anyhow for "cigar-use", that shouldn't be an issue.


This actually impacts the Vino's cooling ability more than you'd think. Until I turned the AC the Vino struggled hard to keep the temp below 70. I would say the ambient temp at that time was mid to low 80's. You have to remember this thing is a chiller not a fridge. It's not going to drop the internal temp by 40+ degrees. And since the Vino was running so hard, it was killing the RH.

I'm considering taking the outer shell off and checking the insulation, maybe even insulate it more to beef up the R value.


----------



## troutbreath

Thanks for the responses! I appreciate it.


----------



## SmokinApe

Thanks to the wretched filthy primate known as "munkey", this thread and a sale at Target I now have two Vino's and an angry wife!!!1:hn


----------



## vstrommark

SmokinApe said:


> Thanks to the wretched filthy primate known as "munkey", this thread and a sale at Target I now have two Vino's and an angry wife!!!1:hn


Keep up the good work. Let us know when you get the second wife :tu

That'll really piss off the first one and make her forget about the vinos.


----------



## SmokinApe

vstrommark said:


> Keep up the good work. Let us know when you get the second wife :tu
> 
> That'll really piss off the first one and make her forget about the vinos.


:r:r:r


----------



## Narbs

How long does it take for the plastic smell to wear off? I've washed it with soap, baking soda, and have had a bag of cedar chips in there for 24 hours, and left the door open for a couple days and it still seems to smell. Will this mess up my sticks?

Thanks in advance! 

Narbs


----------



## Munkey

SmokinApe said:


> Thanks to the wretched filthy primate known as "munkey", this thread and a sale at Target I now have two Vino's and an angry wife!!!1:hn


*looks innocently around*

What did I do?


----------



## SmokinApe

Munkey said:


> *looks innocently around*
> 
> What did I do?


Your the one who quelled my grave concerns around condensation and plugging the drain! And them to top it off you create a thread chock full of vino tips and tricks...:ss


----------



## rack04

Anyone notice a temperature difference between the digital read out and inside temperature? I have 3 HydroSet Hygrometers in my Vinotemp that read 70 degrees when the digital read out reads 65 degrees.


----------



## Scimmia

For sure, the temp sensor in the unit doens't seem to be calibrated very well.


----------



## bobarian

I have two Vino's, atm one is reading 67 and the other 63. But as long as it is in the ballpark I am happy.:2


----------



## Munkey

My hygro reads 67, the VT reads 66. That's close enough for me.


----------



## rizzle

I hope I haven't screwed up big time. I figured it would be easier to remove the drain completely (see post 1) in order to snake my wires through the hole. The plastic nut came off with no problem but in trying to pull the drain out from the inside of the vinotemp with a pair of pliers I have mangled it. I tried to push it from the bottom and got that end of the drain mangled pretty good too. I decided to stop there while I could still get a wire through it. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Munkey

rizzle said:


> I hope I haven't screwed up big time. I figured it would be easier to remove the drain completely (see post 1) in order to snake my wires through the hole. The plastic nut came off with no problem but in trying to pull the drain out from the inside of the vinotemp with a pair of pliers I have mangled it. I tried to push it from the bottom and got that end of the drain mangled pretty good too. I decided to stop there while I could still get a wire through it.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Yep, that sounds about right. It's kinda like trying to get an Armadillo out of a hole. The drain is S shaped, and made from flimsy plastic. It appears that they flow the insulation after placing the drain, so you are gonna rip that up getting your wires through. I used a hanger and taped my wires to it to force them through at approx. a 45 degree angle. Some others have widened the exterior hole on the unit to facilitate getting wires through.


----------



## jkorp

rizzle said:


> I hope I haven't screwed up big time. I figured it would be easier to remove the drain completely (see post 1) in order to snake my wires through the hole. The plastic nut came off with no problem but in trying to pull the drain out from the inside of the vinotemp with a pair of pliers I have mangled it. I tried to push it from the bottom and got that end of the drain mangled pretty good too. I decided to stop there while I could still get a wire through it.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Don't know, I've heard others take the drain out, but I haven't at this point, just plugged it.

My Vino's temp reading never matches what the actual temp is, it is usually off by 5-8 F. So by setting mine to 60 I usually get temps around 65. I'm thinking the Vino's probe is sitting right on the peltier element or something, because it's definitely not reading right. But no big deal, I compensate for it.


----------



## rizzle

Munkey said:


> Yep, that sounds about right. It's kinda like trying to get an Armadillo out of a hole. The drain is S shaped, and made from flimsy plastic. It appears that they flow the insulation after placing the drain, so you are gonna rip that up getting your wires through. I used a hanger and taped my wires to it to force them through at approx. a 45 degree angle. Some others have widened the exterior hole on the unit to facilitate getting wires through.


Fortunately I was able to get the wires through the drain pipe itself. I just snaked them and did my connections afterward. And I think you are right about the insulaton afterward because as I was pushing and pulling it I could hear the foam ripping. That's when I decide to stop and see if I could still get my wires through the pipe. I don't see how you can get the drain out. If it's shaped like a trap and foamed in, how the hell can you pull it out of there? I'd kind of like to finish the job but maybe I'm better off leaving it well enough alone. I PM'd Chewie to get his take but I haven't heard back from him.


----------



## rizzle

Edit: At least my fan set up works. I'll try to post a picture at some point when it's done but when the fans come on there are blue LED lights on them that light up. Pretty cool. I'm trying to figure out what is going to be the right timer settings for them. Seems the advice is all over the place on that one.


----------



## arrow111

if anyone knows where i can pick up a VT anywhere in Asia?

i'd be forever grateful


----------



## bobarian

arrow111 said:


> if anyone knows where i can pick up a VT anywhere in Asia?
> 
> i'd be forever grateful


Any thermoelectric cooler will work. Ideally it will have a temp range that goes from about 55-65. But even the cheaper Hi-Med-Lo units will work, you just need to use an external thermostat. Johnson Controllers makes one than many use. :2


----------



## Sting Ray

Great thread! What replacement cooling system should I consider if it breaks? I have a broken eurocave that I want to restore like the VT. Wow, this is very informative.:chk


----------



## nthuzst

Hey guys  I just have a quick question. My Vinotemp is set to 60 and the room temp is at 78 is that why I get a lot of condensation ?? I read the manual and it said it operates ok when the ambient temp is between 50F and 80 F. I have 12 ounce of 70 percent beads in it 4 ounces on every shelf. And at the bottom I have about 8 oz of KL that catches the condensation, but every time I open it the KL are soaked and there is even water at the bottom. How can I fix this problem ? btw the thing is packed with 18 boxes.


----------



## bobarian

nthuzst said:


> Hey guys  I just have a quick question. My Vinotemp is set to 60 and the room temp is at 78 is that why I get a lot of condensation ?? I read the manual and it said it operates ok when the ambient temp is between 50F and 80 F. I have 12 ounce of 70 percent beads in it 4 ounces on every shelf. And at the bottom I have about 8 oz of KL that catches the condensation, but every time I open it the KL are soaked and there is even water at the bottom. How can I fix this problem ? btw the thing is packed with 18 boxes.


60 seems a bit low. Try going to 65-66. Also, most are using about a pound or so of beads. I have a pound of 65 in each vino with my temp set at 66. During the day the ambient temp is easily above 80. I am not as dry as AZ and I get no condensation at all. :2


----------



## crazyhorse67

ambient here has been hitting 75, i have 2 vinos with 65% beads, 1 with 70%, and one with 60% for aging. each vino has a pound and a half, i noticed a pretty big difference when i added another half pound, especially with recovery times. all temps set at max of 66 degrees, plugged and packed full and have never had a drop of condensation on the bottom. feels like i wasted time plugging and building runoff ramps. however i havent had to water in the last two months. i think its your low temp that's doing it, working overtime to keep your settings, but definitely add some more beads and spread them out over different levels. if packed you might also make sure you are getting some decent airflow, try leaving a clear path of some sort from the back fan to the front door, that will keep it from working so hard.


----------



## nthuzst

Thank you guys for the quick responses. I took the temp up to 66 and brought down the ambient in the room to 77. I also moved boxes around so there are no boxes covering the mask of the fan inside. I'll keep you guys posted.:ss


----------



## rack04

nthuzst said:


> Thank you guys for the quick responses. I took the temp up to 66 and brought down the ambient in the room to 77. I also moved boxes around so there are no boxes covering the mask of the fan inside. I'll keep you guys posted.:ss


The website states that the maximum ambient room temperature is 77°F. I have my vinotemp set to 65°F and my hygrometer records an internal temperature of 68°F. This is with ambient temps of 76°F. I don't get a single drop of water in my vinotemp with these settings.


----------



## Scimmia

rack04 said:


> The website states that the maximum ambient room temperature is 77°F. I have my vinotemp set to 65°F and my hygrometer records an internal temperature of 68°F. This is with ambient temps of 76°F. I don't get a single drop of water in my vinotemp with these settings.


True, but I've had mine in an ambient over 85 at times, and it's been able to stay roughly were I want it as long as I keep good internal airflow.


----------



## nthuzst

6 hours later - its sitting at 69 degrees inside and 69% humidity. It hasn't been running as much because it sits behind my desk and I can hear the fan turn on and off when it runs. I'm hoping there is minimal condensation because it hasn't been running nearly as much, but I want to give it 24 hours before I check. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Throb

I keep mine at 67 with 1 pound of 65%. About once a week it jumps to 70% then creeps back down. (that's without me ever opening it up). I have a box of ERDM Chiox that came really "wet" and I just figure they are releasing moisture. Any ideas or thoughts on the issue?


----------



## jkorp

I get plenty of condensation, no big deal. Just catch it with beads and rotate out with a dry container of beads every so often. I keep the unit set to 61 ºF which usually results in 65 ºF internal temp from a standalone probe.

Cigars that you introduce that are moister than say 65% will need moisture pulled out .You should see a spike in RH until the beads can re-stablize the environment.

If your RH is higher than you like, dry out some beads and put them back in. My RH is almost constanty at 64% ± 1, prefection IMO.


----------



## nthuzst

Apparently condensation is a problem  I was checking for condensation and what I found was 100 times worse than condensation. I found mold at the bottom of the my vinotemp. I had 8 oz of KL at the bottom in a knee high and found mold all over the stalkings. I took it out and put the beads in a clean empty container and put them out in the sun to dry. I wiped down the bottom of the vino and was wondering If I should wipe it down with a solution of some sort ?? CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ?? Should I throw away the KL ?


----------



## nthuzst

Thanks to one of our knowledgeable brothers of the leaf I took care of the problem. Shilala you're the best. Thank you.


----------



## Perry72

I have my Vinotemp set up finally. currently I have 1.5 pounds of scotts beads. I am not running the vinotemp. It is holding at 65% at about 73 degrees. Is that temp too high in Georgia? I tried running the vinotemp, and it made my Rh drop to about mid 50's. If I run the vinotemp for a couple days will the Rh eventualy come back? I'm just scared that it will stay low. Any advice will be appreciated.

Perry


----------



## rack04

Perry72 said:


> I have my Vinotemp set up finally. currently I have 1.5 pounds of scotts beads. I am not running the vinotemp. It is holding at 65% at about 73 degrees. Is that temp too high in Georgia? I tried running the vinotemp, and it made my Rh drop to about mid 50's. If I run the vinotemp for a couple days will the Rh eventualy come back? I'm just scared that it will stay low. Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Perry


It takes quite awhile for these vinotemps to stablize. Have some patience and see what happens. What do you set the vinotemp on when you have it running?


----------



## Perry72

It was set to the low 60's. I will start running it tonight, and give it a couple days and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## rack04

Perry72 said:


> It was set to the low 60's. I will start running it tonight, and give it a couple days and see what happens. Thanks!


If your ambient temps are somewhere in the mid 70's your vinotemp is going to run alot, i.e. suck out alot of moisture, to maintain those temps. I suggest you set it at 66 and see what your results are.


----------



## Perry72

rack04 said:


> If your ambient temps are somewhere in the mid 70's your vinotemp is going to run alot, i.e. suck out alot of moisture, to maintain those temps. I suggest you set it at 66 and see what your results are.


Will do.........:tu


----------



## nthuzst

Set it to 66 and run it because 73 could be 75 on the top shelf, and thats no good. When you have it on 66 it will keep at around 68 and the humidity will be at 65% which is great.


----------



## jkorp

I keep mine set at 61F, that keeps the internal temp and RH at 64/64.


----------



## DPD6030

Currenly on sale at [email protected] for $149.


----------



## Mtmouse

DPD6030 said:


> Currenly on sale at [email protected] for $149.


Is there an Ad out there?


----------



## Snake Hips

DPD6030 said:


> Currenly on sale at [email protected] for $149.


:O Oh boy! This might be my opportuniteh...did you see this this from the website, or...?


----------



## DPD6030

Snake Hips said:


> :O Oh boy! This might be my opportuniteh...did you see this this from the website, or...?


Walked in the store in Mishawaka, IN. They had two left. I got 1 of 2.


----------



## Snake Hips

Hmm...I'ma have to go into the Target across the street tomorrow and see then...


----------



## Darrell

Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


----------



## gwc4sc

Darrell said:


> Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


I have 4 - 1/2 lb. bags.

2 bags on the bottom.

1 bag on middle shelf

1 bag on top shelf

I also use a pc fan that runs 24/7 to keep the humidity just right. 65% all day.

THE #1 THING TO DO IS BUY SOME BEADS FROM SHILALA:tu


----------



## shilala

gwc4sc said:


> I have 4 - 1/2 lb. bags.
> 
> 2 bags on the bottom.
> 
> 1 bag on middle shelf
> 
> 1 bag on top shelf
> 
> I also use a pc fan that runs 24/7 to keep the humidity just right. 65% all day.
> 
> THE #1 THING TO DO IS BUY SOME BEADS FROM SHILALA:tu


Don't forget to rotate the bags every now and then like I told ya. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc

shilala said:


> Don't forget to rotate the bags every now and then like I told ya. :tu


YESSUM


----------



## Snake Hips

Since Target has lowered the price on these, it's likely I might get one.

Can somebody tell me, then, if a fan is really necessary? I want to convert a Vinotemp, but don't really care to go through all the hubub and expense of fiddling with PC fans and DC converters and timers and hooking all that up with my shelving and such if I don't really have to. Could I just disperse Shilala's beads evenly throughout the bugger and call it good?


----------



## jkorp

Darrell said:


> Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


I keep all my beads in the bottom, in 2 pans that take up the entire floor space.


----------



## Mtmouse

Darrell said:


> Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


I keep 1/2 pound in a mesh bag on the bottom...over the drain hole. I keep another 1/2 pound in the top tray.



Snake Hips said:


> Can somebody tell me, then, if a fan is really necessary? I want to convert a Vinotemp, but don't really care to go through all the hubub and expense of fiddling with PC fans and DC converters and timers and hooking all that up with my shelving and such if I don't really have to. Could I just disperse Shilala's beads evenly throughout the bugger and call it good?


I haven't found the need for another fan. The cooler fan seems to kick in enough to move things around.

I have the temp. set at 66 degrees with 65% beads.....it has held rock steady at 66/66.


----------



## rack04

Darrell said:


> Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


Wherever I can find room. It's becoming a serious problem. :tu


----------



## rizzle

Darrell said:


> Where does everyone store their beads in the Vino?


 I have 1/2 lb in a tray on the bottom by the drain and 1/2 lb bag on each one of the top 3 shelves.


----------



## bobarian

2 half pound bags wherever I can find room.:tu


----------



## Snake Hips

Mtmouse said:


> I keep 1/2 pound in a mesh bag on the bottom...over the drain hole. I keep another 1/2 pound in the top tray.
> 
> I haven't found the need for another fan. The cooler fan seems to kick in enough to move things around.
> 
> I have the temp. set at 66 degrees with 65% beads.....it has held rock steady at 66/66.


Excellence, thank you.

I'm on my way to the Vino club!


----------



## BengalMan

I'm picking up my first vino tomorrow, time to get rid of some of the coolers. Quick question. 

Until I get my shelves from Tim, what should I put on the bottom so I can start using it in a couple days after I remove the plastic smell? I'm going to choose to not plug the drain and see how it works, but for now, I'm completely out of space and need to start loading this thing up, so any input on what to put on the bottom so I can start stacking boxes would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Scimmia

BengalMan said:


> I'm picking up my first vino tomorrow, time to get rid of some of the coolers. Quick question.
> 
> Until I get my shelves from Tim, what should I put on the bottom so I can start using it in a couple days after I remove the plastic smell? I'm going to choose to not plug the drain and see how it works, but for now, I'm completely out of space and need to start loading this thing up, so any input on what to put on the bottom so I can start stacking boxes would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


It comes with metal shelves. They don't work the best, but they will work temporarily for keeping boxes off of the bottom.


----------



## BengalMan

Scimmia said:


> It comes with metal shelves. They don't work the best, but they will work temporarily for keeping boxes off of the bottom.


Thanks!

I noticed some people have just put a piece of wood on the bottom and topped it with cedar, then placed boxes on top of that, does this work well?


----------



## rizzle

BengalMan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed some people have just put a piece of wood on the bottom and topped it with cedar, then placed boxes on top of that, does this work well?


 If you are just going to use it temporarily don't even worry about the cedar. As a previous poster said, just use one of the racks that come with it and put it in the bottom slot. That slot is only a couple of inches off the floor of the unit so you aren't really losing much storage space. Even though I have yet to have any condensation on the floor of mine I would never store anything on the floor of it simply because you never know. I prefer to not take the chance. If you insist on having cedar in there temporarily, lay it across the metal rack.

Depends on your definition of temporary.


----------



## Mtmouse

BengalMan said:


> I'm going to choose to not plug the drain and see how it works,


Put a piece of tape over the hole. You will have issues with humidity....You wouldn't use a humidor with a hole in it...would you?


----------



## lightning9191

BengalMan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed some people have just put a piece of wood on the bottom and topped it with cedar, then placed boxes on top of that, does this work well?


I bought some small oak planks to use for shelves in mine from Lowe's. They are really cheap and work. Also....I haven't plugged my drainage hole yet...I haven't had any humidity problems yet...except for when I had the temp turned down to 60F and it ran constantly.


----------



## jim65809

Has anyone tried to use a humidifier like cigar oasis or a similar device? I just wondered how that would work in the VT.

Thanks


----------



## dsmaddox

jim65809 said:


> Has anyone tried to use a humidifier like cigar oasis or a similar device? I just wondered how that would work in the VT.
> 
> Thanks


I put a cigar oasis XL II in mine. Set it to 65%, went to bed, got up the next morning and the humidity in my vino read 86%  and the unit was still going. Needless to say, I yanked it out of there, repackaged it, and Im mailing it back to the store tomorrow.

Im using 3 lbs of Heartfelt beads now and it is working great.


----------



## jim65809

Thank you. I got a Vino-28 today and ordered beads from Heartfelt, but only got 1 lb. Guess I may have to order more of them.

As an aside, I went to Target today. They had one Vino-28 (the display model) marked down to $139.98. I talked to one of the managers and got an additional 30% off. My Vino-28 was $104.70 (tax included). It's worth your while to talk to the Target people.

Jim



dsmaddox said:


> I put a cigar oasis XL II in mine. Set it to 65%, went to bed, got up the next morning and the humidity in my vino read 86%  and the unit was still going. Needless to say, I yanked it out of there, repackaged it, and Im mailing it back to the store tomorrow.
> 
> Im using 3 lbs of Heartfelt beads now and it is working great.


----------



## BigDawgFan

I'm just wondering IF you could pull out the inside plastic shell and replace it with a cedar shell would this unit still hold the interior temp and humidity? Also could someone please explain why you would need a fan inside? If you're storing boxes what good would it do to have fans running?


----------



## Chris.

Went to target looking for them, and cannot find them. They were on sale for $50 or so the other week when I was looking. I can't even find them on the website...


----------



## mrreindeer

BigDawgFan said:


> I'm just wondering IF you could pull out the inside plastic shell and replace it with a cedar shell would this unit still hold the interior temp and humidity? Also could someone please explain why you would need a fan inside? If you're storing boxes what good would it do to have fans running?


Not sure about pulling the plastic shell but mine still kinda stinks but I hope the cedar boxes are replacing the plastic smell with cedar smell. I'm just about to receive some cedar shelves/drawers so I'm hoping those will do the trick of eliminating the plastic smell completely.

I've heard that some like the oust fans because they like to make sure the RH stays constant throughout the unit but I'm also not sure why the Vino's fan itself _wouldn't_ do the trick at circulating the air within. Why would you need additional fans? And where the heck would you plug them in anyway?


----------



## raralith

mrreindeer said:


> Not sure about pulling the plastic shell but mine still kinda stinks but I hope the cedar boxes are replacing the plastic smell with cedar smell. I'm just about to receive some cedar shelves/drawers so I'm hoping those will do the trick of eliminating the plastic smell completely.
> 
> I've heard that some like the oust fans because they like to make sure the RH stays constant throughout the unit but I'm also not sure why the Vino's fan itself _wouldn't_ do the trick at circulating the air within. Why would you need additional fans? And where the heck would you plug them in anyway?


Here's some advice for you since I'm pretty much done working on my VinoTemp and we live around the same area so our weather and humidity scenario is very similair.

You need to wipe it down and air it out for a day before putting anything in there if you want to get rid of that plastic smell fast. The cedar boxes will help with the smell; I put in 4 levels with 3 Tat boxes in each level (12 boxes total), and ran it on for 2 days with no cigars or beads and the smell was gone.

Plug the drain, I'm having issues already. I'm not going to use odorless silicon gel, I've already got too many cigars and I can't have them left out while it's trying to dry. The plug is on the very bottom back, it's a small hole and if you put your finger and draw it accross the back line horizontal to you, you'll feel it. Use duck tape, electrical tape, something that will fully cover it. I than used some scotch tape and make a little slide into a small and flat tupperware container to catch the water. If you don't do this, water will pool on the bottom. The water is condensing at the bottom of the fan and it will slowly begin to leak water thus the scotch tape slide into the tupperware. As for the fans, get some kind of fan for air circulation. While the middle is keeping at a strong 65rh, the top and bottom are 3-5rh higher simply because that fan can't keep up with the lack of humidity in our area. I can't find Oust fans, but I wouldn't use them; too low CF. I'm going to Radio Shack and getting a 12 volt adapter, and splitting that into two 80mm computer fans so it's 6 volts each, one on top, one on the bottom. This is going to be after I get my mtmouse shelves and I'm done movnig which would be next week.


----------



## mrreindeer

Thank you Joseph - You know, I did wipe down the interior of the Vino and let it air out for a full day. Then I got impatient and just started filling it up with some empty cedar boxes and kind of just let it do it's thing. JoshPip is sending my shelves/drawers and I'm really excited about installing them. 

I have plugged my drain with duct tape but haven't noticed any pooling water at the bottom. I've got a pound and a half of shilala beads in three mesh packs, if I remember correctly, placed at three different locations within the Vino. 

While I don't have more than one digital hygrometer, I occasionally move the one around to see if humidity is even throughout. So far, so good but I'd like to pick up one of those multiple humidity reading units with the digital display on the outside just to make it easier.

Where would you plug your fans in once you get them at Radio Shack? Know that I'm a complete moron when it comes to electrical work of any kind.


----------



## raralith

Either throw the drainage pipe (another reason not to seal I guess heh), or just throught he front and let the door close on it. Most likely through the drainage pipe though since I am going to strip the volt adapter anyway. As for the water pooling, took me about a week.


----------



## Chris.

Chris. said:


> Went to target looking for them, and cannot find them. They were on sale for $50 or so the other week when I was looking. I can't even find them on the website...


Anyone know where to find a good deal on them now?


----------



## newguru-cl

Is there a preferred Hydrometer to use with the Vino's? I just got a 16 bottle off craigslist and I'm trying to procure the needed supplies to get this bad boy going.

I want something I can either afix or suction cup to the glass so I can read it from the outsid without having to open the door.


----------



## louistogie

Great post!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

I just ordered a Vinotemp 28TEDS unit. The tempature in my house stays at about 76 to 77 degrees can you all suggest the amount of beads and whatever else is needed to keep my cigars happy. And also where I can get the beads and whatever else I need.


----------



## bobarian

I use a pound of 65% Heartfeltindustries.com beads in two separate bags.


----------



## 2000army

Mirrorlure7m said:


> I just ordered a Vinotemp 28TEDS unit. The tempature in my house stays at about 76 to 77 degrees can you all suggest the amount of beads and whatever else is needed to keep my cigars happy. And also where I can get the beads and whatever else I need.


 Where did you get it?


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

2000army said:


> Where did you get it?


 Go to google and just type Vinotemp 28TEDS and you will see them there. I payed 299.99 and free shipping for the unit.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

bobarian said:


> I use a pound of 65% Heartfeltindustries.com beads in two separate bags.


Yeah I gave him a ring today and I have to do some measurement of the inside of the Vinotemp 28TEDS unit and then he will tell me the amount I need.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

I just received my 2 pounds of 70% RH Beads from Heartfelt and also bought 2 oust fans and 2 large mesh bags. I have a bunch of empty boxes in my Vinotemp 28. I have one pound on the botton and one pound of beads on the top. And one oust fan right next to each of the bags of beads. Letter them sit for a few days before I add any cigars. And making sure the humidity is not jumping to much.


----------



## tsimonitis

Has anyone used a non vinotemp model? I was looking at the avanti. Then read some bad reviews about the cooler itself. At the point right now whether to get a wine cooler or a cabinet. any help would be much welcomed.

thanks in advance


----------



## Chris.

you need to make sure whatever you use is cooled with a thermo-electric disc and NOT an air compressor. The compressor will suck out all the moisture from your sticks.


----------



## jeff_connors

My Thermo electric cooler does not even have a brand name, its a mystery cooler that someone bought first hand installed in a cabinet for wine, but the circuity is almost the same as a vino, in fact I used the vino troubleshooting website to fix mine when the pelitier cooler went down....but now that it works, it works Great!!!

PS>If any one has a vino that does not cool anymore,(does everything else) but no cooling, its the pelitier...well maybe...the point is I have extra pelitiers for saving dead vino's .....as the pelitier is rated at 200,000 hours, sooo in the long run, the cooling will stop, some day lol...


----------



## bdemz

how much and where did you get it?


----------



## jeff_connors

go it off kijiji.ca for 40$


----------



## Juicestain

Lots of good info here guys! I really wish I had read this forum about a week ago before I dropped $100 on a new humidor. I've been having temp issues in the last month or so with the summer sun beating down. My next humidor will definitely be a converted Vinotemp:mrgreen:


----------



## Chris.

Juicestain said:


> Lots of good info here guys! I really wish I had read this forum about a week ago before I dropped $100 on a new humidor. I've been having temp issues in the last month or so with the summer sun beating down. My next humidor will definitely be a converted Vinotemp:mrgreen:


Good luck finding one!


----------



## ssutton219

You can find them just not for the "Sale" price everyone was getting them for.


Amazon.com shows a number of 28 bottle Wine Coolers availble, also watch Ebay and/or Craigslist.



They are out there.





Shawn


----------



## Chris.

That's true but they are a good bit more than the $50 they were on sale for.


----------



## Juicestain

This could be a super-noobsauce question here... It's been extremely hot here in the last few days and I have nadda for air conditioning. I may just run out today and pick up a thermo-electric wine chiller. Now the question is I don't wanna take the time to do a full conversion right now I just wanna cool my sticks down. Is there any con to just throwing a full desktop humidor inside of the wine chiller? Down the road when I get the time and it's not so hot I will set it up correctly but as long as my humidors will fit in it, will this work? Am I going to lose humidity out of the humidor? Will the finish on it (humi) be fine? Any help here would be great :ask:


----------



## Captain53

Target no longer sells the vinotemp 28 so do not bother spending time looking. I checked several stores and they did not have any 28 bottle models. I have had a Haier for a small wine cooler for 4 years and still works great and very quiet. Got it at Home Depot but they no longer sell that brand or anything similar so don't waste time looking there either. Most of the models at Lowes have compressor coolers so not much to be found there. Save gasoline and just shop on the web for them, many places offer free shipping on and no sales tax so better deal anyway.

I am also looking for a good Spanish Cedar supplier, Woodcraft is too high and went to a store to find the material was very low quality. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Juicestain

I've ran into the same issue around me Dave. Spend a few hours running around yesterday looking for a wine chiller. Hit Costco,Target,Best Buy, Sears, Home Depot with no luck. Everything I found was too small or a compressor model. I have also not been able to find the 28 bottle Vinotemp anywhere. Might just have to settle for the 18 bottle myself:noidea:. Seen it online for about $200, then shipping on top of that...


----------



## Captain53

Justin - Retailers seem to have given up on them. Just ordered me one of these, good reviews (from the Wine Cooler side anyway) and excellent price. It even looks like a humidor, check it out:

Well I can't post a link but here is the info:

compactappliance.com

TWR285WD - EdgeStar 28 Bottle Wood Wine Cellary


----------



## Captain53

Check this one out at Compact Appliance for something a little cheaper with free shipping:

TWR282S - EdgeStar 28 Bottle Wine Cooler - Platinum


----------



## Trex

Captain53 said:


> Check this one out at Compact Appliance for something a little cheaper with free shipping:
> 
> TWR282S - EdgeStar 28 Bottle Wine Cooler - Platinum


has anyone bought this and how does it compare to the VT?


----------



## thebayratt

Juicestain said:


> I've ran into the same issue around me Dave. Spend a few hours running around yesterday looking for a wine chiller. Hit Costco,Target,Best Buy, Sears, Home Depot with no luck. Everything I found was too small or a compressor model. I have also not been able to find the 28 bottle Vinotemp anywhere. Might just have to settle for the 18 bottle myself:noidea:. Seen it online for about $200, then shipping on top of that...


I work at LOWES and we can special order the Vinotemp 28bottle (VT-28TEDS) and it says 7-10 days lead time but appliances usually come in quicker; depending on how close you are to the Distribution Center. I want to say the cost was about $320 give or take. That is in the MS market too mind you. We got 6months no payments/no interest if put on a Lowes card. I think I may grab me one and some shelves/trays and have it payed off by Christmas. I wish I could afford to outrite buy it but then again...... I work at Lowe's!

How much have you all spent on average for a new one??


----------



## htran1023

Captain53 said:


> Check this one out at Compact Appliance for something a little cheaper with free shipping:
> 
> TWR282S - EdgeStar 28 Bottle Wine Cooler - Platinum


The ones I see other than Vinotemp list an Auto-Defrost feature which is supposed to prevent icing. However, I remember reading somewhere that this can potentially be bad for cigars (I can't seem to find that thread anymore). Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## AlohaStyle

Vinotemp's website sells the 28-bottle directly. It's not a deal, but if you want it, they are selling it for $329 plus $99 shipping. I can't post links otherwise I would.

I don't have a big collection and just bought the 12-bottle Vinotemp at Best Buy for $99. I would love the 28-bottle, but the wife wouldn't!! :ban:


----------



## Juicestain

thebayratt said:


> I work at LOWES and we can special order the Vinotemp 28bottle (VT-28TEDS) and it says 7-10 days lead time but appliances usually come in quicker; depending on how close you are to the Distribution Center. I want to say the cost was about $320 give or take. That is in the MS market too mind you. We got 6months no payments/no interest if put on a Lowes card. I think I may grab me one and some shelves/trays and have it payed off by Christmas. I wish I could afford to outrite buy it but then again...... I work at Lowe's!
> 
> How much have you all spent on average for a new one??


Thanks for the tip Shawn. I think I'm going to go with the edge star 28 bottle unit. Seen it a few places online for $220-280 shipped. And noticed that ChasDen's drawers will fit this model as well. Now that the weather is getting cooler and no beatles yet it's not as high a priority as more cigars!


----------



## thebayratt

htran1023 said:


> The ones I see other than Vinotemp list an Auto-Defrost feature which is supposed to prevent icing. However, I remember reading somewhere that this can potentially be bad for cigars (I can't seem to find that thread anymore). Can anyone confirm this?


If it says "Auto Defrost" means it probly has a compressor and more like a small fridge. It will help keep them cool BUT will draw *alot* of humidity out of the sticks. Stay away from a compressor, look for Thermoelectric Cooling. Wikopedia the term and it will explain the principle behind it and maybe shed some light on it to ya.

I put a few ice cubes in a dish in my humi once to lower the temp, it did AND my RH too. Scratched that idea real quick!


----------



## ssutton219

Alrighty guys...


You can use a compressor model to cool your stix.

I have and will do again when I get my collection back up to the size where its needed.

I had the fridge plugged into a timer which ran the fridge for 15 mins every 2 hrs which kept it at 66-67 degrees. I had a lot of beads and had them under the freezer section so if there was any condensation from the on/off action it would drip into the beads.

I had a remote sensor and could watch it when the compressor would turn on and yes the RH would dip but it would come back up. I had all my cigars in the boxes so they did not experiance the drop as the rest of the fridge did.


You work with what you got...Good Luck!




Shawn


----------



## Captain53

Trex said:


> has anyone bought this and how does it compare to the VT?


ha

I have had it up and running for about 3 weeks now and it is great. Holds a real steady 66 degrees, Acu-rite shows low 65 hi 67 continuously over 24 hour periods. It is near dead silent also. Light is weak but that is common. Really Satisfied with it so far. Waiting on ChasDen drawers now to finish off.


----------



## bartolomeo

Meijer.com has a deal on the Vinotemp 28ct for $250

Bart


----------



## bartolomeo

My new one just arrived today.........letting it breathe to air it out, added some temporary cedar trays to help with smell, cant wait

Question(and yes I read this thread and did a search  )

1. For seasoning it, just use Distilled water, dont add the beads until Humi is ready to go, is this correct?

2. I am leaving the fan off until seasoned, is this correct as well?

Thanks for your help in advance,

Bart


----------



## JukkaN

I'm having a problem setting up my wine cooler. I have a pretty similar 28 bottle thermoelectronic wine cooler than the common Vinotemp people here have. Inside I have two digital hygrometers, Hydra SM and a full pound of beads. So far I only have alot of empty cedar cigar boxes in it. 

Everything works fine when the cooler is not working. Humidity goes to 65-67 quite fast and stays there. But as soon as I turn it on and it lowers the temperature to 62-65 degrees Fahrenheit, both digital hygrometers show RH of 55-57 and it just wont climb any higher. I've checked both meters with Boveda calibrating kit and the other one is spot on, the other 1% off. 

I'm just wondering what's going on, Hydra seems to be quite happy, the digital meter on that shows RH of 65% when it's set to 67. But both separate meters still 55-57%. Can the lower temp affect that much in the two hygrometers ability to be accurate or what. I actually just threw both meters into the Boveda bag and then put it into the cooler just to see what happens.


----------



## JukkaN

Ok, the problem is not the hygrometers, I put em inside the Boveda calibrating kit which I threw into the wine cooler, and they show a nice 74 and 75 RH%.


----------



## BigRonS

How are you guys "prepping" your Vino temps as far as odor? i got another cooler and i forgot what method i used to get some of the odor out.. It has that horrible "Plasticky " smell.. 

i believe i just used baking soda in there for a few days. but i forget..... anybody?


----------



## bartolomeo

BigRonS said:


> How are you guys "prepping" your Vino temps as far as odor? i got another cooler and i forgot what method i used to get some of the odor out.. It has that horrible "Plasticky " smell..
> 
> i believe i just used baking soda in there for a few days. but i forget..... anybody?


I did a combination of leaving door open and letting air out as well as using baking soda.....it took at least 2 days.......best way to test it is when you think your done, close the door for 10 mins and open back up to see what it smells like......still smells, go back to step one 

Bart


----------



## BigRonS

bartolomeo said:


> I did a combination of leaving door open and letting air out as well as using baking soda.....it took at least 2 days.......best way to test it is when you think your done, close the door for 10 mins and open back up to see what it smells like......still smells, go back to step one
> 
> Bart


hmm i can try that.. and yea i was thinkin 2 days should be sufficient... anybody else? hehe


----------



## AlohaStyle

bartolomeo said:


> I did a combination of leaving door open and letting air out as well as using baking soda.....it took at least 2 days.......best way to test it is when you think your done, close the door for 10 mins and open back up to see what it smells like......still smells, go back to step one
> 
> Bart


Yep, that's exactly what I did. I needed a couple more days as mine was pretty potent... Bart is exactly right, close the door for a little bit after a couple days of it being open and check the smell. Do another quick scrub down if it still smells and keep the door open again.


----------



## BigRonS

ok will do! 

although i will admit i figured you should keep the door closed if the baking soda is in there; as i figured it would deodorize it better. but then again what do i know. hehee


----------



## stilesedward

sorry to ask, but im confused, is this a humi? and i looked but i dont believe i have a good understanding of what beads are. :/


----------



## thebayratt

stilesedward said:


> sorry to ask, but im confused, is this a humi? and i looked but i dont believe i have a good understanding of what beads are. :/


A VINOTEMP Vinotemp International - Custom Wine Cellars, Wine Racks, Wine Coolers, Wine Storage. is a thermoelectric cooled wine cooler that alot of cigar enjoyers convert to a humidor. It helps out in the hotter regions to help keep the temps from getting too high which in-turn could lead to tabbaco beetles which eat up your sticks fast! The "beads" are a type of humidity producer that keeps the relative humidity at a certain percentage depending on what level you get. Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories Then you get custom made Spanish Cedar trays and shelves. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ound-4-vinotemp-edgestar-trays-shelf-s-5.html This BOTL makes them in rounds and has a waiting list 3/4 of a mile long.

I have one started and waiting for Jolly St Nick to bring me my Spanish Cedar and 65% beads and I will be a happy camper~~ http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html There are a few other threads where people have pics of thier VINOs and what they have done to them.

1000th POST!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## stilesedward

i see, now i understand a bit better, i have never seen this done before. clever. everyone i have met just uses humis, but it makes sense that this would be a great idea.


----------



## KSutt

Just as an update I couldn't find the VinoTemp 28 in stores anywhere and online was a little pricey. I settled on the 18 count Haier Dual Zone Thermal Electric cooler as it was on major sale at Target (gotta love that place). Hopefully should have it aired out and up and running in the next couple of days.

My only reservation is that the max temp for the upper portion (smaller unit) is 57 degrees and the max for the upper is 64. Given that the room ambient temp is always around 75+ I'm hoping everything will even out. 

Anyway, here's to hoping.


----------



## drake.c.w.

Anyone making shelves/trays for 12 bottle vinotemp? Got one from a friend who didn't want it anymore.


----------



## timatraw

Hi.
New guy here. Looking for a humidor and am becoming a vinotemp guy.
In my search for a vinotemp 28- I went to compactappliances.com.
Compact Appliances is running a sale on the edge star 28 bottle cooler (216.75 shipped)
My question- does anybody know if there is a difference between the two models?
Should I just continue on my vinotemp quest or settle for edgestar?
Thanks for your help.
tim


----------



## mdrumm

just for fun - check Craigslist for your area - you might come out better! I have gotten 2 from craigslist for les than $100 each


----------



## timatraw

thanks matt. 
I took possession of a vinotemp 28 yesterday!
Im reading all the threads to get up to speed.
Question- I have the vino in my basement where the temp is between 68-72F. Once I get the beads- do I need to even turn the vino on? Do many people use the vino with the power off?
thanks.
tim


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

timatraw said:


> thanks matt.
> I took possession of a vinotemp 28 yesterday!
> Im reading all the threads to get up to speed.
> Question- I have the vino in my basement where the temp is between 68-72F. Once I get the beads- do I need to even turn the vino on? Do many people use the vino with the power off?
> thanks.
> tim


I would store at 65 degrees personally.


----------



## gibson_es

im finding it very hard to find a 28 for $200, new or used. this is hopefully a summer project, but not if a 28 is going to be $300-$400.


----------



## mdrumm

gibson_es said:


> im finding it very hard to find a 28 for $200, new or used. this is hopefully a summer project, but not if a 28 is going to be $300-$400.


Craigslist
wine fridge - needs work

don't need it to cool need it at 65* cool is 40*


----------



## JGD

gibson_es said:


> im finding it very hard to find a 28 for $200, new or used. this is hopefully a summer project, but not if a 28 is going to be $300-$400.


Thats an old price. You won't be able to find them new for $200 any longer. However, you can still get 28 btl wine coolers from other brands for around that price.


----------



## Captain53

gibson_es said:


> im finding it very hard to find a 28 for $200, new or used. this is hopefully a summer project, but not if a 28 is going to be $300-$400.


Here you go, Compact Appliance - Edgestar 28 for $199.75 with free shipping. I bought mine from them and they are a first class operation. Quick Shipping. Well they want let me post a link but it is compactappliance.com and it is a 28 bottle edgestar.


----------



## Captain53

Captain53 said:


> Here you go, Compact Appliance - Edgestar 28 for $199.75 with free shipping. I bought mine from them and they are a first class operation. Quick Shipping. Well they want let me post a link but it is compactappliance.com and it is a 28 bottle edgestar.


Now I think I have enough posts so here is the link:

TWR282S EdgeStar 28 Bottle Deluxe Ultra Capacity Free Standing Wine Cooler


----------



## Captain53

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would store at 65 degrees personally.


65-70 inside the cooler is just fine, even down to 60 is ok. But when plugged in and running it does help a lot with air circulation in the unit. This helps distribute the humidity rather than allowing it to settle toward the bottom.


----------



## gibson_es

mdrumm said:


> Craigslist
> wine fridge - needs work
> 
> don't need it to cool need it at 65* cool is 40*


:shocked: maybe i should put the CC order on hold and make this a NOW project! you think i could get this thing made into a humi for $100-$150 bucks (not counting the price of the cooler)?


----------



## Captain53

timatraw said:


> Hi.
> New guy here. Looking for a humidor and am becoming a vinotemp guy.
> In my search for a vinotemp 28- I went to compactappliances.com.
> Compact Appliances is running a sale on the edge star 28 bottle cooler (216.75 shipped)
> My question- does anybody know if there is a difference between the two models?
> Should I just continue on my vinotemp quest or settle for edgestar?
> Thanks for your help.
> tim


Everybody started using Vinotemps when they were dirt cheap at Target a few years ago so that became the standard. Edgestar is just as good or better quality and performance. They have slightly different dimensions but no difference in performance.


----------



## arodgers

gibson_es said:


> :shocked: maybe i should put the CC order on hold and make this a NOW project! you think i could get this thing made into a humi for $100-$150 bucks (not counting the price of the cooler)?


You could do it for a lot less than that. $50 for the cooler and $50 for 1 1/2lbs of beads at a minimum. Some new shelves and trays if you'd like, and you're all set. As long as you keep your house at a good temp, you don't even need to fix the cooler. I don't run mine at all.


----------



## 1029henry

Does anyone know if it's feasible to just place desktop humidors, seasoned and filled with cigars in the Vinotemp? I apologize if this has already been answered, but I couldn't find the answer in this thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## arodgers

1029henry said:


> Does anyone know if it's feasible to just place desktop humidors, seasoned and filled with cigars in the Vinotemp? I apologize if this has already been answered, but I couldn't find the answer in this thread. Thanks guys!


If you're just looking to get the temperature down and your other humidors are working fine, that would work.


----------



## 1029henry

arodgers said:


> If you're just looking to get the temperature down and your other humidors are working fine, that would work.


Thank you sir!


----------



## thebayratt

1029henry said:


> Does anyone know if it's feasible to just place desktop humidors, seasoned and filled with cigars in the Vinotemp? I apologize if this has already been answered, but I couldn't find the answer in this thread. Thanks guys!


Thats exactly what I am doing right now.
I'm waiting on my trays and shelves to be made. But until then, I have the factory metal racks in with two desktoppers in it with a few scrap pieces of 3/8" lumber holding the boxes I have.


----------



## iMarc

I'm in the process of converting a 16 bottle Wine Enthusiast fridge to a humidor.

It's functional, but I'm still tweaking it and reading this thread has helped me see what I could have done differently and what I still might be able to do.

My biggest challenges so far have been keeping the humidity up and keeping it circulating.

Rather than do the bag of beads, I thought it would make more sense to buy the 2 oz. jars of gel and distribute them around.

Originally, I was putting them in the trays themselves. Unfortunately, I seemed to go down a rabbit hole where I figured I just needed a few more jars to get it right, and it still isn't quite there. In the meantime, all of those little jars in place, lots of stogie storage was lost in the trays, so I've started moving them to behind the trays in the back of the fridge.

Right now, it seems to be bouncing from 63-66 RH. I know a lot in here prefer 65, but my concern is that in the summer, it will be running a lot more and therefore will be a lot dryer than it is now.

One thing that I didn't realize until I read this was to plug up the drain at the bottom. I taped that shut tonight and have put something absorbent down there to catch any runoff.

Will that be enough to solve my circulation and RH issues? I do have one of those small Oust 5/15 fans in the bottom corner.


----------



## whoward429

Help Please!!!

I have a Vinotemp 28 that I have converted into a humidor. I have done the following modifications:

Plugged the drain hole
Installed 3 spanish cedar shelves
Installed a Oust fan
Placed 3 Pounds of 70 RH Heartfelt beads in the unit

It will only maintain an RH of 59. I have tried 5 separate hygrometers and they all say the same thing - 59. 

The unit holds temp at between 59-61 degrees so i know the problem is not the seal.

I am at my wits end trying to get the RH up to 65 or above. I live in Phoenix, AZ. 

If anyone has any suggestions ... I would love to hear them because I can't figure it out for the life of me. The unit should be at 68-70 RH with the beads that I have but no such luck.

HELP!


----------



## thebayratt

I have a pound of 65% beads in mine and its rock steady at 65% with no plugged drain (although there is two wires running through it for fans)...... How long has your shleves been in it and did you season them also? 
If not, they are going to soak up the RH until they are "full" then the RH should maintain.
Did you spray the beads to 60-70% clear also??


----------



## whoward429

thebayratt said:


> I have a pound of 65% beads in mine and its rock steady at 65% with no plugged drain (although there is two wires running through it for fans)...... How long has your shleves been in it and did you season them also?
> If not, they are going to soak up the RH until they are "full" then the RH should maintain.
> Did you spray the beads to 60-70% clear also??


Shelves have been in for about 2-3 weeks. Beads are about 70-80% clear. I thought of the shelves as well and removed them just for s**ts & giggles. Same thing happened ... 59 RH. It is completely baffling.


----------



## thebayratt

Interesting.......... ya got me! Unless the RH is escaping from the fan in the back? If the seal is ok and drain plugged, thats the only other place I can think of to check on....
Is your unit plugged in? If not, maybe tape some paper around the back of the unti where the cooling part is and see if that helps. But you would have to uncover it this summer to keep the sticks cool.


----------



## timatraw

You need to fill the vinotemp with cigar boxes (empty or full).
That might help the RH to drop.


----------



## thebayratt

timatraw said:


> You need to fill the vinotemp with cigar boxes (empty or full).
> That might help the RH to drop.


He doesn't need it to drop any more, its at 59% and he needs it higher. With 70%beads, Im lost to why its not atleast in the high 60s....


----------



## whoward429

thebayratt said:


> He doesn't need it to drop any more, its at 59% and he needs it higher. With 70%beads, Im lost to why its not atleast in the high 60s....


I figured out the problem. First ... I am a complete idiot. Second the temp was too low. I had it at 58 degrees and the humidity simply could climb any higher. High School Chemistry would have told me that. I bumped the temperature to 64 and the RH shot up to 66-67 almost immediately.


----------



## thebayratt

Good job!

I wasn't thinking logically either... the temp will keep it from rising up.... glad you got it figured out.


----------



## socapots

some good info and tips in here. good to know its around. 
Now all i gotta do is convince the wife i need more storage. haha..


----------



## socapots

e-man said:


> ....
> 
> Also, any form or refrigeration will ACTIVELY pull moisture out of the air. Thermo-electric elements just aren't AS aggressive as a compressor based fridge, so you can get away with it. The moisture freezes to the Thero-electric element, effectively removing it from the air. Then, the ice crystals melts off when the fridge is idle. That's why you have to route the drain back into your beads, to keep the moisture in the fridge. Otherwise, the moisture will travel to the drain pan outside the wine fridge, and the beads will require constant recharging.


originally posted by e-man in another topic. thought id add it here as well since it speaks of drains and moisture in fridges used as humidors..


----------



## chavalozvi

what would be a good thing to plug the drain with? rubber cork, wine bottle cork?


----------



## bigslowrock

I got an edgestar 28 and the cap for the small line of a carboy cap (google it, I can't give a link yet) works perfect.


Bad phone pic, but you get the idea


----------



## Titus9000

hahahaha my aunt just bought a 500 bottle wine cooler (shes just as obsessed with wine as some of you BTOL are obsessed with cigars) I wonder how many thousands of cigars that beast would hold :faint:


----------



## Plop007

I'm thinking about getting a vinotemp so it can control my temp. in my humidor

Can I just place my humidor on one of the wire wine racks?

I'm not really planning on having singles or boxes in it just my humi. Do I need to add spanish cedar shelves or boxes to help? or could I only have my humidor in it to be good


----------



## arodgers

If your humidor has a good seal, you can just put it in the wine cooler with nothing else. Seems kind of an expensive way to maintain temperature though. If it's sealed, you could just toss it into a cheap mini fridge.


----------



## thebayratt

Right now, I have a 100count humi on my metal shelves in my Vino. Its wide open and over flowing. Then I have a few boxes & bundles on the wire racks too. With beads and a few cedar boxes, Im ok till I can get up the funds to buy trays n shelves.


----------



## Plop007

Yeah my humidor has a great seal.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tupacboy

been using a vinotemp for the last 6 months... one thing I do notice is that the sticks become quite hard... they're fine after you let them sit in the humidor a bit... 

just wanted to see if this is normal...


----------



## NorCal Einstein

Great thread, thank you to everyone that's posted valuable info in here. This definitely comes in hand as I'm planing out my Edgestar build.


----------



## Halen

Thanks to all who have added to this thread, awesome information!


----------



## Bigtotoro

RANT ON

Alright, I have to chime in. My wife purchased a vino cigar specific humidor for me for last Christmas. Several months ago I began to have problems. The thermo would not read correctly and the fans ran nonstop over cooling and lowering RH. I sent an email requesting service and was told I only had a 90 day warranty. They would, however, be glad to sell me a control board which was MOST LIKELY the problem but they could not guarantee it so. The cost was $34.95+10.00 shipping. Whatever. I paid it. Several days later I got an email from customer service requesting a signed copy of the sales order BEFORE shipment. Keep in mind, they charged me immediately. When I pointed out that I did not have a printer being as it is 2010 and there is not a lot of reason for hard copies to be kept they resent the same email requesting a signed copy. I sent a digitally signed copy and that was that. A week later I get the part. No directions, but a pointer to the website where service pdf manuals can be downloaded. Again, whatever. I pop the back off the unit and find that several of the cables are actually soldered to the board itself (and poorly and that). Luckily, I am a computer tech so this is not a big deal for me but how many people do you think can actually make this repair on their own? If you think this is a one time complaint, take a look at Amazon and you will find multiple similar complaints in the reviews of quite a few of their products. So Vinotemp can take it's shoddy workmanship, subpar warranty, and sh*tty customer attitudes and goto hell as far as I'm concerned. I would really recommend anyone looking to do a cooler conversion do your research and look elsewhere for a better company.

RANT OVER


----------



## marked

Bigtotoro said:


> RANT ON
> 
> Alright, I have to chime in. My wife purchased a vino cigar specific humidor for me for last Christmas. Several months ago I began to have problems. The thermo would not read correctly and the fans ran nonstop over cooling and lowering RH. I sent an email requesting service and was told I only had a 90 day warranty. They would, however, be glad to sell me a control board which was MOST LIKELY the problem but they could not guarantee it so. The cost was $34.95+10.00 shipping. Whatever. I paid it. Several days later I got an email from customer service requesting a signed copy of the sales order BEFORE shipment. Keep in mind, they charged me immediately. When I pointed out that I did not have a printer being as it is 2010 and there is not a lot of reason for hard copies to be kept they resent the same email requesting a signed copy. I sent a digitally signed copy and that was that. A week later I get the part. No directions, but a pointer to the website where service pdf manuals can be downloaded. Again, whatever. I pop the back off the unit and find that several of the cables are actually soldered to the board itself (and poorly and that). Luckily, I am a computer tech so this is not a big deal for me but how many people do you think can actually make this repair on their own? If you think this is a one time complaint, take a look at Amazon and you will find multiple similar complaints in the reviews of quite a few of their products. So Vinotemp can take it's shoddy workmanship, subpar warranty, and sh*tty customer attitudes and goto hell as far as I'm concerned. I would really recommend anyone looking to do a cooler conversion do your research and look elsewhere for a better company.
> 
> RANT OVER


I've seen these same type of complaints with almost every wine cooler I've researched. They all seem to start having cooling problems, but it's usually in the vein of not being able to keep the temp cool enough. Now, this probably isn't a huge problem when dealing with cigars, but it's lead me to believe that the coolers simply aren't reliable, and I'd probably be better off going with a cabinet humidor and figuring out a different way to keep the sticks cool.


----------



## MrMayorga

If your considering buying a wine cooler and you must if you read all 14 pages of this thread, then I thought I would link up my build just as a FYI.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266053-god-i-love-my-wife.html


----------



## BDog

I need a way to bring the temperature UP in my wineador. I have it in my garage and have been monitoring the internal temperature and it gets as low as 38.52 degrees and as high as 60.22 degrees. I do not heat the garage round the clock as I am not in it until the weekends.

So local internal heating would be nice.I need something that I can use to bring the temperature up into the more desireable 65-70 degree range and then keep it there. In summer I will just run the wineador's internal chiller to bring the temp down.

Any ideas?


----------



## slave2theaxe

BDog said:


> I need a way to bring the temperature UP in my wineador. I have it in my garage and have been monitoring the internal temperature and it gets as low as 38.52 degrees and as high as 60.22 degrees. I do not heat the garage round the clock as I am not in it until the weekends.
> 
> So local internal heating would be nice.I need something that I can use to bring the temperature up into the more desireable 65-70 degree range and then keep it there. In summer I will just run the wineador's internal chiller to bring the temp down.
> 
> Any ideas?


Running any kind of internal heat is a risky proposition...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BDog said:


> I need a way to bring the temperature UP in my wineador. I have it in my garage and have been monitoring the internal temperature and it gets as low as 38.52 degrees and as high as 60.22 degrees. I do not heat the garage round the clock as I am not in it until the weekends.
> 
> So local internal heating would be nice.I need something that I can use to bring the temperature up into the more desireable 65-70 degree range and then keep it there. In summer I will just run the wineador's internal chiller to bring the temp down.
> 
> Any ideas?


Some guys wire in a Johnson controls thermostat for a greater range temp wise!


----------



## slave2theaxe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some guys wire in a Johnson controls thermostat for a greater range temp wise!


Yeah, but that only controls the cooling cycles of the unit...he wants to ADD heat when the ambient temp lowers the internal temp too much. He would still need a heat source as well as a dual stage controller with 2 set points...one for the cooling range and one for the heating range.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

slave2theaxe said:


> Yeah, but that only controls the cooling cycles of the unit...he wants to ADD heat when the ambient temp lowers the internal temp too much. He would still need a heat source as well as a dual stage controller with 2 set points...one for the cooling range and one for the heating range.


He is in San Jose California how cold could it get there. He could use something like this its meant for heaters but that doesn't matter. I could be used in reverse set it to only kick on when the temp in the garage goes above a certain amount. So when the temp is low it won't allow the fridge to turn on. And it needs no wiring!

Johnson CONTROLS/PENN A19BAG-1E Thermostat Electric


----------



## slave2theaxe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> He is in San Jose California how cold could it get there.


It still gets pretty cold here in the southest...vvv he says so in his original post vvv



BDog said:


> I need a way to bring the temperature UP in my wineador. I have it in my garage and have been monitoring the internal temperature and it gets as low as 38.52 degrees and as high as 60.22 degrees. *I do not heat the garage round the clock* as I am not in it until the weekends.


It's not the unit running that is getting it that cold...they only cool down to around 54 degrees...anything colder than that is caused by the ambient temp being too cold. These units are not meant to be used in non-climate controlled environments. You would have the opposite problem in a HOT garage in the summer...the temps would be too high.


----------



## BDog

Thanks for the replies. Well I have a home in the Lake Tahoe Nevada area and it is within that garage that my wineador is kept. I easily gets down to near freezing in the garage during the night. I need something that will mildly heat the internal temperature up if I am hoping to get anywhere near the 70 degree's that is suggested for rest and ageing.

Its seems to be a waste to turn my gas fired heater on to heat the garage while it is unoccupied and would prefer to just heat the interior of the wineador. Less cost and less wasted energy. Someone on the east coast must have worked through this issue?

Also the controller addition would not provide a heat source, but only work to give greater control of the cooling.


----------



## thebayratt

How about a heated blanket wrapped around it?
Or maybe those water heater insulation blankets?


----------



## slave2theaxe

Any kind of internal heat source would likely have a drying effect on the cigars...I wouldn't recommend it.



thebayratt said:


> How about a heated blanket wrapped around it?
> 
> Or maybe those water heater insulation blankets?


This would be better...heating or insulating the actual unit rather than the air inside of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BDog said:


> Someone on the east coast must have worked through this issue?.


Sure the solution is simple move the wine cooler in to the house. I don't know anyone in the north east that keeps his wine fridge in the garage during winter or summer.


----------



## BDog

thebayratt said:


> How about a heated blanket wrapped around it?
> Or maybe those water heater insulation blankets?


Thanks for the suggestions and I kinda wanted to keep the wineador accessable and not have to unbundle it from a blanket. I may just have to insulate the garage even more and then run my gas fired heater to keep the ambient temperature up. My wineador is in my garage as its my man cave and as such gives me accessability to my smokes.

Would 55 or 60 degrees be suitable for ambient temperature? Does it have to remain at 70 inside the wineador? What are the risks if i allow the temperature to drop to say 37 or 38 degrees at night and then climb to 60 during the day
?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BDog
Would 55 or 60 degrees be suitable for ambient temperature? Does it have to remain at 70 inside the wineador? What are the risks if i allow the temperature to drop to say 37 or 38 degrees at night and then climb to 60 during the day
?[/QUOTE said:


> 55 - 60 is fine as long as it is constant. Big swings in R/H or Temp wreak havoc on cigars!


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Are additional fans necessary if using a Cigar Oasis XL Plus on the bottom, 1lb. of beads up top, and a tray full of KL acting as a condensation reservoir under the drain?

I plan on having 3 double drawers, 2 single drawers, and 2 trays in the unit.


----------



## thebayratt

Seasick Sailor said:


> a tray full of KL acting as a condensation reservoir under the drain?


Good idea!! 
I can ditch my condensation catch and put my KL in the way of my condensation "funnel"


----------



## Rune

Do wine coolers get any damage of the humidity over time? Rust, what if the original shelfs are made of wood?


----------



## thebayratt

I don't see any foreseen damage do to the humidity. Its not a SAOKING wet type of humidity...Its only 60-70% in there. So, i don't think the wire shelves would rust (unless you put a deep scrathch into them; then the humidity _may_ cause an issue. 
I had my wire shelves for about a year with no damage and had a few pieces of poplar wood for a box shelve, no harm. Then I got Chasidor trays/shelves and been ok ever since.


----------



## Rune

thebayratt said:


> I don't see any foreseen damage do to the humidity. Its not a SAOKING wet type of humidity...Its only 60-70% in there. So, i don't think the wire shelves would rust (unless you put a deep scrathch into them; then the humidity _may_ cause an issue.
> I had my wire shelves for about a year with no damage and had a few pieces of poplar wood for a box shelve, no harm. Then I got Chasidor trays/shelves and been ok ever since.


OK, I'm think I'm going to buy a 48L or bigger wine cooler with wooden shelves. So hope that they don't swell up and start to rotten. Have ordered an Oasis XL plus that I'm going to use in it.


----------



## thebayratt

Rune said:


> OK, I'm think I'm going to buy a 48L or bigger wine cooler with wooden shelves. So hope that they don't swell up and start to rotten. Have ordered an Oasis XL plus that I'm going to use in it.


_Return the Oasis!_
Get a jug of Exqusicat Unscented Kitty Litter Crystals, an AC/DC convertor, lamp timer, and two computer fans. Save yourself about $50 or so.

This is how I made my humidification "system"
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...951-new-vino-thread-pics-s-2.html#post2785427

If you can get ahold of some Spanish Cedar, use it for your shelves. Waxingmoon has a dealer that will send SC out. Just got to measure the thickness and lengths needed. Then just get some decent cedar cigar boxes and go from there. Then get some drawers/shelves from one of the few guys that do it.


----------



## Rune

thebayratt said:


> _Return the Oasis!_
> Get a jug of Exqusicat Unscented Kitty Litter Crystals, an AC/DC convertor, lamp timer, and two computer fans. Save yourself about $50 or so.
> 
> This is how I made my humidification "system"
> 
> If you can get ahold of some Spanish Cedar, use it for your shelves. Waxingmoon has a dealer that will send SC out. Just got to measure the thickness and lengths needed. Then just get some decent cedar cigar boxes and go from there. Then get some drawers/shelves from one of the few guys that do it.


Think I'm going to try the Oasis. The little extra money to save on it don't have to much to say for me. But do you have your humidors in your Cooler?


----------



## thebayratt

Rune said:


> Think I'm going to try the Oasis. The little extra money to save on it don't have to much to say for me. But do you have your humidors in your Cooler?


At one time I did!! I had to cool them (it get 85* in my house when not home). Then I got my shelves and trays and took the humi out.


----------



## Reddogg

slave2theaxe said:


> Any kind of internal heat source would likely have a drying effect on the cigars...I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> This would be better...heating or insulating the actual unit rather than the air inside of it.


 you got the 5 things that at make life worth llivin' JUST RIGHT.


----------



## StogieNinja

So, I'm thinking about purchasing a used Vinotemp, BUT I noticed the older ones don't heat, and there are some out there that offer heating. I know adding a heat source is a no-no... but what about one that comes as part of the unit?

I tend to sometimes keep the house around 60 in the winter, and around 75 in the summer, I don't like to pay for heat or cool for the whole house. I'm cheap that way!  

Question is two-fold: 

1. Is it worth springing for one of the units that will heat as well as cool, to regulate the temperature? Or am I fine at 60* in the winter, 75* in the summer presuming the wineador is set to the 64 or whatever cooling temperature?

2. If I do get a heating option, will that have an adverse effect on the cigars?

Also, does brand matter? Msot of the ones I see are Vinotemp, but will most any brand work suitably, or is there something I missed that the Vinotemps have that the others dont?

Thanks guys!


----------



## StogieNinja

> Is it worth springing for one of the units that will heat as well as cool, to regulate the temperature? Or am I fine at 60* in the winter, 75* in the summer presuming the wineador is set to the 64 or whatever cooling temperature?


Note to question 1: In other words, will the insulation of the wineador do it's job well enough to regulate the internal temp even if the external temperature fluxuates, and will keeping them at 64* or thereabouts be acceptable?


----------



## MattNJ

60* wont kill your cigars, I would not put a heating unit in my wine cooler. Vinotemp is good, you can use other brands though, I would stay away from NewAir. They are really cheap and I have seen a ton of bad reviews


----------



## StogieNinja

MattNJ said:


> 60* wont kill your cigars, I would not put a heating unit in my wine cooler. Vinotemp is good, you can use other brands though, I would stay away from NewAir. They are really cheap and I have seen a ton of bad reviews


Thanks. I found a 18ct Vinotemp up North a guy's gonna sell me for $75. Should be a fun project.

And by "fun", I mean "expensive, time consuming, and slightly beyond my ability".


----------



## MattNJ

i just got my 32 bottle Haier and after seasoning the trays for 24 hours it took about 1 hour to figure out where the "hot spots" were to put some dry KL and just like that its holding steady 65-68% RH top to bottom, it really was VERY easy.


----------



## dr.dirty

going to go snag me a 34 bottle on wed or thur. then ill have to get the shelfs and drawers later.

http://www.vinotemp.com/View.aspx/3557/34-Bottle-Touchscreen-Wine-Cooler


----------



## David_ESM

dr.dirty said:


> going to go snag me a 34 bottle on wed or thur. then ill have to get the shelfs and drawers later.
> 
> 34 Bottle Touchscreen Wine Cooler - Vinotemp


Someone is selling this exact model like new in box (plugged in to see it works then they found out it doesn't fit where they wanted it) for $175. Thinking about it... Also thinking about waiting a bit then seeing if he will take less.


----------



## Torqued

Subscribing to this one as my wife let me buy a Vinotemp and some Chasidor drawers as an early Father's Day Present.


----------



## StogieNinja

Torqued said:


> Subscribing to this one as my wife let me buy a Vinotemp and some Chasidor drawers as an early Father's Day Present.


Excellent!


----------



## MattNJ

Torqued said:


> Subscribing to this one as my wife let me buy a Vinotemp and some Chasidor drawers as an early Father's Day Present.


sounds like you have a keeper! ound:

I would go to forrest instead of chassidor for the trays though. Much more reliable and quicker.


----------



## StogieNinja

MattNJ said:


> I would go to forrest instead of chassidor for the trays though. Much more reliable and quicker.


Done did it!


----------



## NE pats

MattNJ said:


> sounds like you have a keeper! ound:
> 
> I would go to forrest instead of chassidor for the trays though. Much more reliable and quicker.


So what is forrests web site?:new_all_coholic:


----------



## n00b

so i just bought a:
Whynter 28 bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler WC-28S

what do i need to do first.... so my plan is:

air it out, duh.. try and find some shelving. i have a humidifier that has a 3 fan extension on it. plug the drain. what am i missing.. other than cigars.. :>


----------



## Wineador

NE pats said:


> So what is forrests web site?:new_all_coholic:


Sorry I missed this Andy. I see you can't PM yet here, but I can be reached via email at [email protected]

Forrest


----------



## n00b

Wineador said:


> Sorry I missed this Andy. I see you can't PM yet here, but I can be reached via email at [email protected]
> 
> Forrest


nice.. ill be getting some prices from ya also!


----------



## rulevoid

Where can I purchase a chest of drawers made of Spanish Cedar? I have seen multiple people with them, I would much rather just go that route.


----------



## titlowda

Look two post down


----------



## rulevoid

titlowda said:


> Look two post down


Thank you, I didn't notice that the site was reverse of standard forums.

Edit: Changed my settings so it was "standard" for me. =)


----------



## JumboJoseph

My buddy would like to know how does one go about seasoning this wonderfull looking peice of art work? And who ever does them custom shelves just amazing work man.:jaw:


----------



## Molotov

drake.c.w. said:


> Anyone making shelves/trays for 12 bottle vinotemp? Got one from a friend who didn't want it anymore.


did you ever find trays for this?


----------



## Dario

Excellent information! Just makes me want to go out and buy a unit right now!


----------



## john37

hi guys, newb here and i just purchased a vinotemp 27 from costco and it is NOT thermoelectric. im still not clear on why this is or is not good. Im in southern california.
should i return the unit and go with a vinotemp 28? any help in the right direction would be appreciated. also, for shelving....what's the best route, i'd like something fairly nice, i am not good at cutting my own stuff, nor do i have the tools.

thanks!


----------



## Johnpaul

john37 said:


> hi guys, newb here and i just purchased a vinotemp 27 from costco and it is NOT thermoelectric. im still not clear on why this is or is not good. Im in southern california.
> should i return the unit and go with a vinotemp 28? any help in the right direction would be appreciated. also, for shelving....what's the best route, i'd like something fairly nice, i am not good at cutting my own stuff, nor do i have the tools.
> 
> thanks!


The main issue with a compressor based unit is the cooling coils get cold enough that it draws a lot of the moisture out of the air and makes it difficult to maintain rh. Also I think some of the compressor based units might not go quite as high of a temp as the thermoelectric units. If you don't plan on plugging it in then those are non issues. As far as shelves their are a few brothers that make them. I got mine from Forrest Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home and I am happy with them. Just be prepared to wait a couple months for them to show up after you order them.


----------



## john37

thank you for your response.
i definitely would like to plug the unit in bc temp in the room could get to around 80.
guess i will be returning the costco one. 
is the vinotemp 28 the standard here? saw the sticky and seems like a lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## Johnpaul

As far as the vinotemps go the 28 is the most common. Their are a few other brands that seem to be more popular lately. Some people prefer the black look of other brands over the stainless vinotemp and I think the vino is a bit costlier than most. If you check that wineadore link I posted you will find shelves for several popular models listed.


----------



## notmYJ

I didn't read all 17 pages of this thread, but I just looked at the VT-28 on the VinoTemp web site and they mention that the cooler works great as a humidor. It would seem that that VinoTemp has been reading the forums and seeing all the conversions. Just thought it was worth mentioning...

28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - Vinotemp



> Vinotemp also offers optional wooden shelves for your 28TEDS, which allow you to turn your wine cooler into a cigar humidor. These sturdy wooden shelves can accommodate up to 2 cigar boxes.


----------



## Cigar Noob

I just looked it up. It is just a flat wooden shelf for $15, essentially worthless. Either get SC planks and have them cut to size or go with the shelves from Forrest. I have the VT-28 with Forrest's drawers and they kick ass.


----------



## Hannibal

john37 said:


> hi guys, newb here and i just purchased a vinotemp 27 from costco and it is NOT thermoelectric. im still not clear on why this is or is not good. Im in southern california.
> should i return the unit and go with a vinotemp 28? any help in the right direction would be appreciated. also, for shelving....what's the best route, i'd like something fairly nice, i am not good at cutting my own stuff, nor do i have the tools.
> 
> thanks!


John #1,

Brother, you will not have any issues running a compressor unit at all. I've been running mine for over a year with absolutely NO ISSUES what so ever. As I also live in SoCal I can feel your pain with the temps!!



Johnpaul said:


> The main issue with a compressor based unit is the cooling coils get cold enough that it draws a lot of the moisture out of the air and makes it difficult to maintain rh. Also I think some of the compressor based units might not go quite as high of a temp as the thermoelectric units. If you don't plan on plugging it in then those are non issues. As far as shelves their are a few brothers that make them. I got mine from Forrest Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home and I am happy with them. Just be prepared to wait a couple months for them to show up after you order them.


John #2,

Hey Brother, you would be correct if the compressor stayed on for any period of time. Mine, with a ETC, will kick on and run for maybe a minute at max and then shut off. So there is no significant loss of RH at all. I can open my door for 20 minutes and then close the door and my RH is stabilized within 5 minutes.


----------



## Hannibal

john37 said:


> thank you for your response.
> i definitely would like to plug the unit in bc temp in the room could get to around 80.
> guess i will be returning the costco one.
> is the vinotemp 28 the standard here? saw the sticky and seems like a lot of people seem to like it.


Brother, if your happy with it do not return it. It will do you just fine. If you need any help just hit me up.


----------



## brandman

I am having a problem I hope some of you experienced wineador owners can help me with. I bought a Vinotemp 28 from Craigs List about 6 months ago and have been having a terrible time maintaining humidity. I have two drawers and 2 shelves from Forrest. Shelves are in the bottom. Everything is seasoned correctly, hygrometers are calibrated. I have about 3 pounds of kitty litter - some on bottom, some on middle shelf. (Have had more - on top shelf, but didn't seem to make a difference.) Drain is sealed and a nylon bag of kitty litter in place to collect condensation. Gasket around door seems tight and I can't see any places where humidity would escape. With this setup, I can't seem to keep the humidity above 58-59%. - I am also getting a huge amount of condensation collecting in the litter in the bag by the drain - often soaked in 3-4 days and the hygrometers still read 59%! As a desperation measure, I created my own version of active humidification - placed a tupperware container of distilled water with a computer fan above it! This will keep the humidity at 65-68, but condensation is ridiculous. I am obviously doing something very wrong. BTW, room temp/humidity averages 77 degrees/58%. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Temp inside vinotemp is 68-70.


----------



## john37

brandman said:


> I am having a problem I hope some of you experienced wineador owners can help me with. I bought a Vinotemp 28 from Craigs List about 6 months ago and have been having a terrible time maintaining humidity. I have two drawers and 2 shelves from Forrest. Shelves are in the bottom. Everything is seasoned correctly, hygrometers are calibrated. I have about 3 pounds of kitty litter - some on bottom, some on middle shelf. (Have had more - on top shelf, but didn't seem to make a difference.) Drain is sealed and a nylon bag of kitty litter in place to collect condensation. Gasket around door seems tight and I can't see any places where humidity would escape. With this setup, I can't seem to keep the humidity above 58-59%. - I am also getting a huge amount of condensation collecting in the litter in the bag by the drain - often soaked in 3-4 days and the hygrometers still read 59%! As a desperation measure, I created my own version of active humidification - placed a tupperware container of distilled water with a computer fan above it! This will keep the humidity at 65-68, but condensation is ridiculous. I am obviously doing something very wrong. BTW, room temp/humidity averages 77 degrees/58%. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Temp inside vinotemp is 68-70.


im having the same problem. the water all collects at the bottom for me. came home from 4 day trip and found rh at 59% getting a little frustrated. 
wondering if getting a cigar oasis or hydra will help


----------



## brandman

Well, my rh is back down to 62% - even with the computer fan running over the distilled water. I am going to guess that this is going to make the condensation in the bottom even worse. I know it is not supposed to do this, but so far I have not been able to resolve the situation. With that much moisture (open container of distilled water and condensation in bottom), I don't understand why rh is 62%. Hygrometers are properly calibrated.


----------



## ezlevor

Great thread... I just picked up a craigslist vt 28. Hopefully my bank account will allow me to get it up and running by the end of Nov.


----------



## chswrst726

I'm in a similar boat to the latest poster here. Just bought a 28 btl VT for $50. Runs great. 

My question: Is there any point in trying to "season" it right now? I'm fairly new to cigar smoking (everybody said to go bigger on storage than you think you'll need, plus it was only $50), and my stock is rather limited. I can fit everything I own into a 20ct desktop and the rest into a 40ct herfador. Probably sitting at 40-50 smokes total, but that number keeps dropping.

I've got a few things coming in, but most of them are 5-packs or singles. Should I go get some empty boxes from the B&M ($5ea...ouch) and season those before my order gets here, or is there a better option than that?


Thanks for the help,
Joe


----------



## Molotov

chswrst726 said:


> I'm in a similar boat to the latest poster here. Just bought a 28 btl VT for $50. Runs great.
> 
> My question: Is there any point in trying to "season" it right now? I'm fairly new to cigar smoking (everybody said to go bigger on storage than you think you'll need, plus it was only $50), and my stock is rather limited. I can fit everything I own into a 20ct desktop and the rest into a 40ct herfador. Probably sitting at 40-50 smokes total, but that number keeps dropping.
> 
> I've got a few things coming in, but most of them are 5-packs or singles. Should I go get some empty boxes from the B&M ($5ea...ouch) and season those before my order gets here, or is there a better option than that?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Joe


That's exactly how I started out but $5 is pretty steep. You might want to check somewhere else for empty boxes.


----------



## Jfred

Most B&Ms i have been to say they sell wooden ones for $3 and cardboard ones for $2. But my experience is if you go there and buy stuff regularly they will give some to you for free.


----------



## Feldenak

Pay for empty cigar boxes?


----------



## jmaloneaz

I know I am years behind but just getting into this. Nice post.


----------



## jmaloneaz

You know, I agree with your comment. Your icon however is tacky.


----------



## mikeyb8822

I have been contemplating a setup like these but wanted to be able to store a little wine too. I saw some that have dual zones where you can keep the top a different temp then the bottom. Has anyone tried one of these to turn part of it into a humidor and the other keep wine?


----------



## David_ESM

Shouldn't be difficult if it is a true two climate set up where each one has their own cooling unit and control. Just plug the drain on one of them, throw in your humidification agent and off you go. Wine section would remain completely unchanged.


----------



## mikeyb8822

Thats what I thought...now I just have to find a bargain on one. haha.


----------



## Molotov

mikeyb8822 said:


> Thats what I thought...now I just have to find a bargain on one. haha.


just as a matter of interest, what temp do you expect to achieve in the 2 zones?


----------



## David_ESM

Molotov said:


> just as a matter of interest, what temp do you expect to achieve in the 2 zones?


Reds are typically kept in the low 50s, white even cooler.

Cigars up in the 60s low 70s.


----------



## mikeyb8822

Molotov said:


> just as a matter of interest, what temp do you expect to achieve in the 2 zones?


The one i saw said that one zone could be set between 54-66 and the other 44-66. so i would think those temps would be ok right?


----------



## Molotov

mikeyb8822 said:


> The one i saw said that one zone could be set between 54-66 and the other 44-66. so i would think those temps would be ok right?


66 sounds nice. mine is usualy at 70-75 but i live in the desert so my cigars are happy to have that


----------



## mikeyb8822

nice...im still waiting on my humidor to come in and start filling it. but i think this is going to be a project for the future because i didn't get a huge humidor and i can already tell be how addicting it is buying new sticks to try i will need more space at some point.


----------



## hawesg

mikeyb8822 said:


> nice...im still waiting on my humidor to come in and start filling it. but i think this is going to be a project for the future because i didn't get a huge humidor and i can already tell be how addicting it is buying new sticks to try i will need more space *in a few weeks*.


There a fixed it


----------



## mikeyb8822

hawesg said:


> There a fixed it


Haha touche sir...well played.


----------



## splattttttt

brandman said:


> I am having a problem I hope some of you experienced wineador owners can help me with. I bought a Vinotemp 28 from Craigs List about 6 months ago and have been having a terrible time maintaining humidity. I have two drawers and 2 shelves from Forrest. Shelves are in the bottom. Everything is seasoned correctly, hygrometers are calibrated. I have about 3 pounds of kitty litter - some on bottom, some on middle shelf. (Have had more - on top shelf, but didn't seem to make a difference.) Drain is sealed and a nylon bag of kitty litter in place to collect condensation. Gasket around door seems tight and I can't see any places where humidity would escape. With this setup, I can't seem to keep the humidity above 58-59%. - I am also getting a huge amount of condensation collecting in the litter in the bag by the drain - often soaked in 3-4 days and the hygrometers still read 59%! As a desperation measure, I created my own version of active humidification - placed a tupperware container of distilled water with a computer fan above it! This will keep the humidity at 65-68, but condensation is ridiculous. I am obviously doing something very wrong. BTW, room temp/humidity averages 77 degrees/58%. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Temp inside vinotemp is 68-70.


what if you unplug the drain? Have you tried that yet?


----------



## Cobb

To get started I've done some searching and couldn't find recent answers to a couple questions. I'm currently running out of space in my desktop humis and after reading through this thread have decided to go the wine cooler route for the future. My questions are....

What are the preferred brands of wine coolers? There just seems to be a lot of different brands out there and I don't want to get burned.

Where to purchase custom shelves for the new wineador? I see that Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home sells them but that's all I know.


----------



## splattttttt

I've been using a Danby Silhouette DWC512BL 5.3 cu. ft. Wine Cooler Refrigerator that has worked perfectly since day one. 
It runs off a compressor as apposed to a thermo electric system. Each contain different technical variants that don't involve us puffers since we use ours at higher temps for storing cigars as opposed to wine.
I using empty boxed that I drilled for air circulation but it's kinda ghetto. Forest is the man though if you want top notch shelves built. Or you can find premade as I have done as well on line. Search Google for spanish cedar cigar trays.


----------



## Cobb

A couple more questions for those who have or have had a converted wine cooler... Have any of you had a cooler die on you? I'm looking at a cooler as a "long term" type of storage for my sticks. After reading several reviews online it would appear that many brands seem to break a year or 2 after purchase. So if anyone could chime in on this matter, either if you've had one up and running with no problems for several years, or have had problems with them breaking. Brands of the above coolers would be appreciated.


----------



## splattttttt

Negativity is a natural tendency among people, so take that into account.
Appliance reviewers are not what you've come to expect from when we review cigars, or less expensive items.
For every million wine coolers sold world wide, you're more likely to read about that 4% who experienced problems as apposed to those that are happy.
Ever hear that old expression... No news is good news?
That's what is perplexing here.
My computer tower is louder than my wineadore and no freeze ups. The only issue is the digital read out reads consistently lower than my hygrometers seem to not. lower


----------



## Stillinger

Glad you asked the question on concerns of a wineador breaking. I am getting one in a bit, but I'm concerned on which to get as I want it to last a while


----------



## splattttttt

Stillinger said:


> Glad you asked the question on concerns of a wineador breaking. I am getting one in a bit, but I'm concerned on which to get as I want it to last a while


always wise to opt for the extended warranty. Unless you have friends able to help when things go array.


----------



## Cobb

Hate to not give my business to Forrest, but I'm trying to build a wineador with as little $$ as possible... I'm looking at getting the Newair 281 model and am looking for the actual dimensions of the drawers Forrest makes. I work in a school system and will be going to one of the wood shop teachers to see if they want to take a crack at it. Sooo if anyone could provide me with the exact dimensions of the drawers in your 281 newair, that would be great.


----------



## Gdaddy

All things eventually break. The thing I like about these wine cooler is that they are extremely simple in there operation. 2 parts...a fan and a Peltier cooling unit. That's it. Replacement parts are extremely cheap and the repair is not very complicated. So when it breaks it should be easy and fun to fix it. All part of the hobby.


----------



## Stillinger

Bit confused, got my new air in, and it won't stay at 66 degrees. I've set the temp and when I close it and leave it for a bit it goes to 59. Is it because my house is cold? It's 67 in the house now


----------



## Gdaddy

Unplug it


----------



## Stillinger

Will do. I'm just a bit nervous to whether it's going to be 66 consistent come summer time.


----------



## splattttttt

Stillinger said:


> Will do. I'm just a bit nervous to whether it's going to be 66 consistent come summer time.


59*f isn't going to hurt your stash. What's important is that the rh is being maintained. Add moisture (dw) if it drops below 60%


----------



## smithjason

Stillinger said:


> Will do. I'm just a bit nervous to whether it's going to be 66 consistent come summer time.


Do it man I am totally agree with you


----------



## fdfirebiz

i also have the newair just plugged it in yesterday. did you put in your cigars yet? mine with the temp turned all the way up to 66 degrees will stay that way when you start her up my humidity level holds between 65 and 68 %. also try to keep your unit away from air ducts so the cold air doesnt blow on the unit. i bought a surge strip power supply with a remote control pretty cool works great if things are to cold inside i just click the remote and turns off dont have to worry about constantly plugging and unplugging unit. i bought it in homedepot like 20 bucks or so.


----------



## werdwerdus

I found a used Vinotemp 28 bottle on craigslist but I need to know the inner dimensions, as I want to put my desktop humidor in it for now. Everywhere online seems to only list the outside dimensions.


----------



## dgold21

werdwerdus said:


> I found a used Vinotemp 28 bottle on craigslist but I need to know the inner dimensions, as I want to put my desktop humidor in it for now. Everywhere online seems to only list the outside dimensions.


You can comfortably fit a humi that's about 13.5" wide and 11 inches deep


----------



## dgold21

I am getting my VT 28 back in order after a long hiatus ...finally ordered cedar shelves to replace the metal ones, got some new beads on the way...one thing that bugged me about it before was that when there was a power outage, the temp setting would revert back to 55, and if I didn't catch it, I'd find myself with a cold and dry box. I came up with a little idea that should mitigate that problem; I have a Z-Wave home automation setup at home (Vera Lite), so I'm ordering a temp/humidity sensor and a Z-Wave wall outlet...on paper, this will allow me to make a trigger for when the temperature drops below say, 63 degrees, and at that time fire off a command to kill the power outlet and send me an email or text letting me know. Anxious to try it out!
:smoke2:


----------



## werdwerdus

What is recommended to use to plug the drain hole? I tried using a foam ear plug but it didn't seem to seal well enough with the wire for the fan going through.


----------



## JargonScott

I'm pretty sure reading this whole thread just cost me several hundred dollars. And that's before I start filling my future windeador


----------



## baust55

I found a vino temp 18 I paid $75 you guys think that's an ok price ?


----------



## JPinDC

Any brothers out there with electronics experience and worked on these? This weekend I replaced the peltier (I have also replaced the controller board) and the strangest thing is happening. 

It's like the temperature sensor is right on the cold-side fins. At first I had the peltier in backwards. I matched wire colors as well as facing the side with letter the same as the one I removed. Almost instantly after turning it on the temp readout shot up to 81+ and the fins were definitely hot. After getting that turned around, now the temp gauge shoots down to 54. The cold fins are definitely cold but since the Vino thinks it is 54 inside it turns off the fans, and there is no change in internal temp.

Any ideas here? I can patch the connector pins to a breadboard and an arduino but am not proficient enough with electronics to be sure I wouldn't blow anything up. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

jp


----------



## Work4Play

Damn you guys... I've only been on this forum for a day and now I'm already planning a new wineador build.


----------



## TubaDawg

JargonScott said:


> I'm pretty sure reading this whole thread just cost me several hundred dollars. And that's before I start filling my future windeador


*Well, the good news is you will enjoy what you bought and no one will have any cash to fight over later!* :smoke:


----------

